# Should i oc my old card for a bit untill i upgrade?



## h0tsauce (Sep 6, 2005)

currently i have a radeon 9500np64mb....yes i know, its no good. but since im going to build a new system sometime soon and since dod:source is comming out sooner than i am going to build my new comp, can i oc my 9500np 64mb? it runs half life 2 and cs source ok with all the settings down low now, but oc'ed im sure it will be better.. what do you guys think?


----------



## spectre440 (Sep 7, 2005)

dont expect anything spectacular out of overclocking that card, but i'd definantly do it with an old card like that.

if i was about to build a new system or get a upgrade, i'd overclock the old one till it burned out just to see how high i can get it to go and how long before it burns out.


----------



## h0tsauce (Sep 8, 2005)

well i dont really want to kill it, just want to get one last "bang" out of it before its replaced...so are ther any good settings i should be looking for when ocing it with atitool?


----------



## R350np (Sep 14, 2005)

Just use the artefact-scanner (find max core) to find the max possible clock speed, and set it back a few Mhz. Do the same with ram. Use this overclocked speeds only while gaming. While on desktop set it back to defaults. Your card wouldn´t burn out to fast.
I do this with my 9800np now for one year. While gaming the card is overclocked 10% (max possible is ca. +15%)


----------



## HAL9000 (Sep 19, 2005)

*you should OC*

I think that you should OC that card ! You will not be admiring with the results,but you`ll have fun believe me


----------



## Antikristuseke (Sep 26, 2005)

Stay away from overclocking, its a contageous disease. Once you twak a little you cant stop before you have squezed every last mhz out of every part of your setup. You dont want to end up like me when every single piece of your system is overvolted and overclocked exept the hard drives. Actualy OCing is a hell of a lot of fun and i have yet to kill a graphics card or proc doing so, just use common sense and youll be fine


----------

